# formspring ladies?



## AyaChan

Who has it?

And let the stalking begin (;

https://www.formspring.me/ayamechan


----------



## AP

me! 

www.formspring.me/sexyback86


----------



## AyaChan

stalking you :haha: :D

x


----------



## rainbows_x

https://www.formspring.me/donnarrr


No-one stalks me :(


----------



## blackrose

https://www.formspring.me/sineadcoyle :D


----------



## blackrose

rainbows_x said:


> https://www.formspring.me/donnarrr
> 
> 
> No-one stalks me :(

Me either :(


----------



## AyaChan

I will :D

xx


----------



## leoniebabey

i have no clue how to work it but heyy 

https://www.formspring.me/LaLaaox


----------



## AP

Stalking the lot of ya! :)


----------



## supriseBump_x

Stalk meeee  

https://www.formspring.me/xlmck/q/378427345


----------



## AyaChan

haha I'm stalking everyone aswel :D

x


----------



## rainbows_x

Stalking you all :)


----------



## trashit

https://www.formspring.me/trashit


----------



## supriseBump_x

Woooo :) i like being stalked, not that im very interesting lol xxx


----------



## AvaRose

https://www.formspring.me/AvaLouuu :)


----------



## 05wilkesm

Stalking all of you :thumbup:
https://formspring.me/meganwilkes1994 xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

may i ask what it is:wacko:


----------



## AyaChan

its just like a site where you ask questions, and answer them. it doesnt sound very interesting, but it is :haha:

x


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Www.formspring.com/crazytraiin

yes with 2 i's x


----------



## blackrose

Stalking everyone :)


----------



## samface182

https://www.formspring.me/samfaceybum

please stalk me! lol.

noone does :(


----------



## AyaChan

im stalking you Sam


----------



## Mellie1988

https://formspring.me/Mellie1988 

yay, I just made one! Stalk me and ask me Q's!! :D


----------



## AyaChan

stalking (;

x


----------



## sarah0108

me me me i have it!

no1 goes on mine though :rofl:

https://www.formspring.me/sarahplustwo


----------



## AyaChan

hehe Im such a stalker, I'm stalking everyone :D xx


----------



## Hayley90

meeee i love it! https://www.formspring.me/bugalugs and i love odd questions :) x


----------



## AyaChan

i asked an odd question for you 
xx


----------



## Hayley90

oooh ill log in thanks :D and im stalking everyone! :) x


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: following you all!


----------



## rainbows_x

Stalking everyone :haha:


----------



## msp_teen

^_^

https://www.formspring.me/mspteen


----------



## AyaChan

stalking you 

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

i hope you ladies are honoured to know i made this specially coz of this thread :winkwink:
Ask me questions....im a blank page atm :D
https://www.formspring.me/km2207


----------



## maceycat

I dont have formspring
but i do have twitter:)you can stalk me there
https://twitter.com/alices_ponder

xoxooox


----------



## blackrose

Added more of you :)


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

https://www.formspring.me/xLauraMEllisxxx. :happydance:


----------



## amandad192

https://www.formspring.me/amandad192


----------



## amandad192

KrisKitten said:


> i hope you ladies are honoured to know *i made this specially coz of this thread* :winkwink:
> Ask me questions....im a blank page atm :D
> https://www.formspring.me/km2207

Me too.


----------



## Jellyt

I've just made mine and i'm stalking you all now, mwahaha. Ask me things :)

Ooo and i'm xjellyt.


----------



## AyaChan

stalking you Beckie 

xx


----------



## trashit

fuck you Sasha, this threads not good enough, off to make another one, lalalala. x


----------



## AyaChan

LMFAO!! :rofl: You make me giggle Ellie (;

xx


----------



## AyaChan

oops double post :haha:

x


----------



## supriseBump_x

Double Post Sash  & omg Ellie u had me rollin around on my bed n fits o giggles at that comment :haha: xxx


----------



## Love Bunny

I've not been on in a while :lol:

https://www.formspring.me/VanillaBunny

But thats me :)


----------



## daniellelk

I haven't got a clue what it is, but joined anyway lol 
https://formspring.me/daniellelk


----------



## haley09

Ask me anything https://formspring.me/haleybabyy09


----------



## aimee_1691

Ask me anything https://formspring.me/Enviouss


----------



## sarah0108

come on girls ask me stuffs :haha: im bored!! x


----------



## daniellelk

Ohh and i'm stalking you all :)


----------



## Lauraxamy

I feel left out I might make one if it doesn't take too long lol


----------



## AyaChan

haha its real quick to make :D x


----------



## annawrigley

im stalking you all :winkwink:

https://www.formspring.me/annawrigleyhowe
ask me stuff :D


----------



## annawrigley

im confuuused how come the questions im answering arent coming up on my profile?! helllp haha xx


----------



## purple_kiwi

https://formspring.me/purplekiwi


----------



## AyaChan

anna, sometimes it plays up and it doesnt show for a while, dont worry they'll be there at some point haha

x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

https://formspring.me/QandR

ask me something!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Okkk I gave in, stalking you all and this is mine.. 

https://www.formspring.me/Lauraxamy


----------



## trashit

Not sure if its you lot that's asking me these questions, but some of them are brilliant. Im trying to come up with some genius ones to ask back lol.


----------



## Love Bunny

I would seriously love to know who the sad pathetic twat is that doesn't bother asking Q's and just makes snide statements. If your reading this get a fucking life please and say it to my face :) makes me laugh really cause I bet they are fugly :rofl:


----------



## Mellie1988

I've asked a few of you some Qs :D just incase you haven't been checking etc 

Send me some Q's back, i'm soooooooo bored!! 
x


----------



## blackrose

Added more of u ,feel free to ask me stuff :)


----------



## Jellyt

Love Bunny said:


> I would seriously love to know who the sad pathetic twat is that doesn't bother asking Q's and just makes snide statements. If your reading this get a fucking life please and say it to my face :) makes me laugh really cause I bet they are fugly :rofl:

Ah people are pathetic! Ignore them, bet they're just jealous!


----------



## 05wilkesm

i think im stalking more bnb friends than actual friends on there lol!!
Some of the questions you lot ask are really hard though xx


----------



## AyaChan

for the girls whove asked me questions recently, i have answered, but for some reason they've not come up

xx


----------



## KrisKitten

bored bored bored
ask me something
ill ask some Qs when i can think of something more interesting than...whats your favourite colour?
:haha: xxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

ask me things! im bored :( and quintin is sleeping. lol


----------



## trashit

Im answering all mine and theyre not coming up :wacko: damn formspring!


----------



## AyaChan

ellie thats happening with me aswel :(

x


----------



## aimee_1691

sasha it doing it to everyone i think, well its doing it to me anyway lol


----------



## Maddiee

i only just made one. 
all i need now are some Q'sssss :)
https://www.formspring.me/Maaaaddddieeee


----------



## purple_kiwi

same none of mine are showing up :s


----------



## lily123

https://www.formspring.me/Linziiiiie

I tried to delete mine... thought i had, turns out i hadn't ;) so i did some deleting and here's my shiny new one :) xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

I *think* I'm following you all.
Asked you guys some questions but I think it's playing up at the mo :grr:


----------



## aimee_1691

it stil isnt showing my answers up from a couple of hours ago :-S


----------



## nicholatmn

I have a new one since I was being harassed:

https://www.formspring.me/nicholatmn

<3 :)


----------



## Ablaski17

https://www.formspring.me/Ablaski


----------



## aidensxmomma

I just made one. Feel free to stalk me. :)

https://www.formspring.me/makexaxwishx11

I'm stalking all of you and have asked you all questions. :)


----------



## dontworry

https://www.formspring.me/jplust

You can literally ask me just about anything and I'll answer. :)


----------



## Love Bunny

nicholatmn said:


> I have a new one since I was being harassed:
> 
> https://www.formspring.me/nicholatmn
> 
> <3 :)

if you report spam it blocks the IP address hun x


----------



## AP

My answers didnt come up til overnight!

BTW the saddo sending snide comments, feel free to entertain me, cause thats all you're doing!


----------



## JoJo16

so i think i added you all so far. 
if i missed you out add me - https://www.formspring.me/sophiee17
i only just joined so im and dont really no what im ding lol! x


----------



## Maddiee

same i only made one like 2 days ago 
https://www.formspring.me/Maaaaddddieeee


----------



## JoJo16

sb22 said:


> BTW the saddo sending snide comments, feel free to entertain me, cause thats all you're doing!

lol!!!!


----------



## LittleAurora

https://formspring.me/AuroraLucky13


----------



## Lauraxamy

My friend I talk to on myspace is my due date buddy haha she's due on the same day as me, I got to make a formspring and she wants people to ask her Qs so you're all welcome to stalk her too :D

https://www.formspring.me/Princessxhoney


----------



## Maddiee

Laura, whats your formspring? i've gone through the posts but my baby brain isn't working so well.


----------



## Lauraxamy

Haha mines https://www.formspring.me/Lauraxamy


----------



## Maddiee

thank you. :)


----------



## bbyno1

every add me or whatever u do..im new and dont have a clue what to do really lol
https://www.formspring.me/bbyno1


----------



## supriseBump_x

SOMEONE from this forum site is leaving nasty messages on girls formspring... Please grow up and keep your opinions TO YOURSELF!! *If you've got nothing nice to say then don't bother saying anything at all!!*  
Girls, if any of you's get nasty messages dont let it upset you!! I'd suggest we all change our formspring settings to not allow anonymous posts. The person is clearly to scared to give us their name.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Oops double post :) x


----------



## AyaChan

:D agreed 

xx


----------



## msp_teen

BTW AyaChan did you get the question I sent you!


----------



## AyaChan

yeahh hun, i answered it, i think it sjust taking a while to show 

x


----------



## msp_teen

AyaChan said:


> yeahh hun, i answered it, i think it sjust taking a while to show
> 
> x

I answered your's as well!


----------



## AyaChan

i changed my username to ayamechan, because you'll all be able to recognise my questions easier then because of me being ayachan on here 

so my link is now www.formspring.me/ayamechan


----------



## nicholatmn

AyaChan said:


> i changed my username to ayamechan, because you'll all be able to recognise my questions easier then because of me being ayachan on here
> 
> so my link is now www.formspring.me/ayamechan

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alysedelovely

no one EVER formsprings me :(

but here it is:
https://www.formspring.me/alyselove


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

the only questions people ever ask are about being pregnant lol but here it is!
https://www.formspring.me/daniellenw


----------



## AyaChan

bumpty bump bump bump


----------



## aob1013

Thanks for bumping Sasha i was looking for this thread. I KNOW i said i wouldn't do it, but i gave in and signed up; https://formspring.me/thedailymail

Don't allow anon posts though, can't wait to see if our little friend posts anything mwahaha x


----------



## nicholatmn

Ohh! We should get a little blinkie on our signatures that would link to our formsprings! :D


----------



## aob1013

ooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## nicholatmn

thedailymail said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

lol! I take it it's a good idea? :rofl:


----------



## aob1013

Yes very good!! *runs off to find blinkies*


----------



## nicholatmn

:rofl: Good luck!


----------



## Lauraxamy

I've completely lost my brain and can't think of any questions to ask you guys :(


----------



## AyaChan

whats a blinkie? haha i feel stupid :haha: :blush:

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

A blinkie is like those little tiny banners on signatures... like the "Due in July" ones and such...


----------



## nicholatmn

like Ally's "Due in September!"


----------



## AyaChan

ooooooo ok thank you :D

I get it now :D

xx


----------



## nicholatmn

Yup. Now we get another blinkie! :D


----------



## aob1013

There's tons if you search pregnancy or baby blinkies into google xx


----------



## 18NPregnant

https://www.formspring.me/18NPregnant

i need a question hehe


----------



## Jellyt

xjellyt - ask me things :D I haven't had many questions and i'm boredddddd
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Iv asked admin if we r allowed to link to formspring in our siggys coz its an outside site, still waiting 4 a reply xxx


----------



## Maddiee

oh yeah. i forgot about that rule. 
Smart thinking! :thumbup:


----------



## 18NPregnant

wow i know how u girls feel bout these disrespectful posts i just got one
its anonomous but it said " What a hor having a baby at your age and not married you should be ashamed...."

wow some peopele are mean


----------



## AyaChan

lol they need to learn to spell whore for a start :L

as if we're the only ones who have had sex before marriage. some people need to get lives and stop hiding behind their screens being disrespectful bitches!

xx


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: xxx


----------



## 18NPregnant

im not angry i was just like what im nice to everyone who hates me haha. just cuz someone thinks im a whore for it dont make me a bad person i love my son and i would not change it for the world, if that makes me a whore so be it


----------



## AyaChan

id lvoe to find out who this person is tbh. they're so horrible to everyone :grr:

x


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, its horrible. the person doing it must have a very strong dislike to teen mums or is just acting to hate them. 
it has to be someone from on here. i dont think its a coincidence that you were all hit by her and we're all part of the same forum.


----------



## supriseBump_x

Might not be the same person tbh... theres alot of ppl out there that think having a baby this young is wrong and have strong opinions on it xxx


----------



## Maddiee

yeah, but haven't they all said the same thing? or along the lines of that same thing?


----------



## aob1013

What have i missed?! Did i miss action yet again?!


----------



## Maddiee

action of what? lol i'm confused.


----------



## aob1013

Why are you on Baby and Bump?! You've just had your baby!


----------



## Maddiee

well, her and OH are both asleep. i've been napping all day. and it gives me something to do. both sets of grandparents are "evaluating on the day" in the canteen so i'm here, in my hospital room. essentially all alone. 
i didn't JUST have her. that would be ridiculous.


----------



## aob1013

I'd be soooooooooooooooo into Leni, BnB would be the last thing on my mind :lol:


----------



## Maddiee

well, its not as much fun to gaze at her by myself. I LOVE DOING IT!! but she's slept a lot.
Don't get me wrong, i'm so into her too. Shes so interesting.


----------



## aob1013

Aww bless, i can't imagine the feeling - it must be wonderful!


----------



## Maddiee

it is. and every time she makes a noise it gives me this butterfly feeling haha


----------



## aob1013

Aww! Get some pictures up! I looooooooooove looking at newborns soo much! x


----------



## Maddiee

i cant put them up until i get home cause our wireless usb thing is so slow so it takes forever to upload. so i'll do them as soon as possible after i get home on sunday


----------



## A.J

;)

https://formspring.me/AmyJoBennett


----------



## annawrigley

what has someone been saying to people?

ive had a few nasty ones but i think they're more likely to be people i know IRL.


----------



## leoniebabey

Btw, if any of u girlies asked me anything, im not being ignorant it wont let me respond :wacko: so ive sorta just gave up with it 

x


----------



## trashit

lol well apparently OH has a bit on the side called Amy that's been with him while he's been talking to me. He's magic, i knew it.


----------



## supriseBump_x

:haha: Ellie.

Why are yous allowing annom posts? If someones got something worth asking, thet'll put their name. Allowin Annom posts is just askin for trouble IMO... xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Im really suprsed i havent gotten anything...
then again i havent had many normal Qs either :haha: xxx


----------



## trashit

Cos the anonymous ones are hilarious. Noone wants to be you Ellie, noone. I thought everyone wanted to be God.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

haha someonne said i hold the record for amount of weiners sucked. guess ive sucked a lot more than i thought? glad they informed me of this! lol


----------



## KrisKitten

ask me tings like...im bored xD


----------



## helpmehateyou

https://www.formspring.me/WhyDontYouuLove

I just made one, so HAVE AT IT!


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

ahhh i can't work it :( x


----------



## trashit

Well anonymous is now TURNED OFF. Cos im turned off by people being fags :( bit sad my friend cant get through to me now, god damn!


----------

